# Need butter help



## Guest (May 29, 2008)

Do we have any links to using cream separators....aging cream.....temp controls....churning butter, salting it, and draining it ? Can you think of any other questions that I should be asking ?
About lost as a goose in a hail storm here.


:crazy Whim


----------



## Rose (Oct 26, 2007)

Here you are! 

Isn't goat milk grand? :biggrin


----------



## Guest (May 29, 2008)

Rose ....did you mean to post me a link too ?

Whim


----------



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

http://hambydairysupply.com/manuals/creamsep.pdf


> > MILK PREPARATION AND SEPARATION
> > Milk must be strained to remove any dirt or
> > particles. Milk must not be cold, homogenized
> > or sour. For best results, separate
> > ...


----------

